# 10/3 pompano!!!



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally figured these little bastards out....went with 6lb test seaguar fluoro leader and some owner #10 lite wire circle hooks. Bought some live shrimp and then peeled the live shrimp and baited the hooks with it. Headed out to the National Seahore around 230 today. I was trying to fish two poles but I couldn't put one down without getting a bite. First line set caught a nice whiting, about 2 lbs. Next bite was the first pomp, followed by two more pomps in a row, all about the same size. Caught a couple more undersize pomps and some small whiting I did not keep. Also caught a baby cobia, about 14 inches long. Thought it was a remora when I first saw it but it was for sure a cobia. Bite shut down around 5 so I came home to clean fish. Also threw a couple different pomp jigs for a while with nothing but lady fish to show. Thought I would put a time lapse photo together for this.

PS, thats a Bud tall boy


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The tall boy must be photo shop if you were where you say you were..........lol. Nice work on the pomps.............


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> The tall boy must be photo shop if you were where you say you were..........lol. Nice work on the pomps.............



Yea it was an empty that was hanging out in my cooler:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yum, looks good!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We caught a baby cobia is the other day too. Good job on the pomps brother!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

That's some fine eating right there


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Job!*

Nice job with the Pomps and photos. C2


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great! 


A great man once said "Give a man a fish and you'll feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and he'll sit on the beach all day and drink beer."


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice !! you just taught me to peelem, didnt no that! thks


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Time lapsed photos...like that! Just missing the ones where they're getting smaller and finally gone...and somebody(s) with a big smile,and relaxed WITH A VERY CONTENT LOOK. 
Good job brother! :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, that's a good lookin' meal.


----------

